# 2020 Olympics



## Babyspackle (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone else Think the next Olympic games are going to be a gigantic fucking redpill for Women? 

I'm not a woman nor am I an athelete, I just think its going to change many womens opinions if they see a large portion of womens medals going to trans atheletes, and when conversation goes to things like red blood cells, fast twitch muscle fibers, and not just serum-testosterone levels...


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2019)

I hope so. 

At least then it would be worth watching instead of being a 2 week snore fest that most Americans get tricked into watching.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 12, 2019)

Will the 2020 Olympics allow transgendered athletes? I haven't read anything about them allowing it although it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 12, 2019)

_"Look at all these stunning and brave trans-women winning all these events in the face of adversity. We should make a Hallmark channel original movie based on each one of them." -Woke Women_


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 12, 2019)

Currently the International Olympic Committee (IOC) guidelines state that transgender women must suppress testosterone levels for at least 12 months before competition since a lot of female athletes already think it's unfair.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 12, 2019)

Oh yes, and I cant wait for it to be blamed on toxic masculinity.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 12, 2019)

I can't wait for the giant mutant Tetsuo.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ah the Olympics, where even eunuchs in poorly-fit dresses are better at being athletic women than actual women.


----------



## Positron (Aug 12, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Will the 2020 Olympics allow transgendered athletes? I haven't read anything about them allowing it although it doesn't surprise me.


The IOC has allowed troons since 2003 (source: Dr. Rhys McKinnon), but so far no troon actually made it.  Countries used to have shame and understood that having a man nabbing women's medals is bad for image, but ethos are changing now.   The United Caliphate and Canuckistan will likely push out troons in order to be seen as the Wokest Country Ever.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> I'm not a woman nor am I an athelete, I just think its going to change many womens opinions if they see a large portion of womens medals going to trans atheletes, and when conversation goes to things like red blood cells, fast twitch muscle fibers, and not just serum-testosterone levels...


To troons, _any_ scientific test is transphobic and should not be done.


----------



## I should be working (Aug 13, 2019)

Any man who needs to cut of his dick and put on a dress to win an olympic event, because it's the only way he can feel good about himself, deserves nothing but scorn and ridicule.
I can only immagine that's how countries who don't comply with the Social Justice narative are going to react.
Twitter will be fun.


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 13, 2019)

I should be working said:


> Any man who needs to cut of his dick and put on a dress to win an olympic event, because it's the only way he can feel good about himself, deserves nothing but scorn and ridicule.
> I can only immagine that's how countries who don't comply with the Social Justice narative are going to react.
> Twitter will be fun.


Lucky for you, there's a slasher flick about that. It's called Fatal Games, you should check it out.

I mostly predict drunk foriegners causing trouble out in Yamanote/Tokyo Metropolis and acting like they own Tokyo though. There's even going to be an Otaku convention around June 25-27th next year too, can't wait for all of the tension between that and the Olympic crowds.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 13, 2019)

Well I’ll get to enjoy it once it comes around. (Lol Tokyo area.)


I Love Beef said:


> Lucky for you, there's a slasher flick about that. It's called Fatal Games, you should check it out.
> 
> I mostly predict drunk foriegners causing trouble out in Yamanote/Tokyo Metropolis and acting like they own Tokyo though. There's even going to be an Otaku convention around June 25-27th next year too, can't wait for all of the tension between that and the Olympic crowds.


Most of these foreigners will be disappointed in how boring some parts of what they consider “cool”.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Aug 13, 2019)

What I'm wondering is if there will be another incident of teams/players intentionally throwing events for better seeding, like what happened in Badminton at the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 13, 2019)

Nipponpeople & thousands of gajins...this is going to be fun

Gajin hunters, weeaboos & yellowfever fetishists raise up!


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh....this is not gonna improve relations with South Korea. Or China for that matter, and possibly some other Asian country with scars:









						Tokyo Olympics committee to allow Rising Sun Flag displays during 2020 games
					

Flag seen as symbol of Japan’s past imperial aggressions by China and Korea




					www.hani.co.kr
				






> *Tokyo Olympics committee to allow Rising Sun Flag displays during 2020 games*
> 
> Posted on : Sep.4,2019 16:18 KST Modified on : Sep.4,2019 16:18 KST
> 
> ...


----------



## The Grognard (Sep 7, 2019)

They should just ignore the complaints and tell them to HTFU in private.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 7, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Nipponpeople & thousands of gajins...this is going to be fun
> 
> Gajin hunters, weeaboos & yellowfever fetishists raise up!


Is it bad that the only thing I'm remotely excited about the next Olympics is that Goku's gonna be its mascot?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 7, 2019)

Honestly this is the Olympics I somewhat look forward to, mostly because of the promising presentation and the fact that it's not some country with truly deep seated problems (Brazil and Greece).


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 7, 2019)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Oh....this is not gonna improve relations with South Korea. Or China for that matter, and possibly some other Asian country with scars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Rising Sun standard origin goes back to feudal Japan-there was an old Victorian house that had a Rising Sun emblem below the roof in my neighborhood in San Francisco (a WWII vet pointed it out to us).  I doubt the Japanese will abandon it now just to make a few Korean commies happy.


----------

